# Poachers out in force



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

Went to KN last night with my son and saw ssome guys were bait fishing. Usually we are able to fit in with these guys, however they were spread out all over the catwalk. K-man whispered that they even had rods cast out over the rocks. We watched and actually saw a catch of a sub-legal rock. This fish went in a white plastic bag which disappeared with a flourish that would have made Blackstone proud  My son K-man came and whispered to me that they kept a fish that was too small. I tried to converse with these guys who couldn't speak english  Yet they knew enough to "hide" the feeshes. I left the area disgusted and fishless. Before y'all say anything, I was outnumbered and with all those knives stuck in the rail I was also concerned for my safety. 

POACHERS SUCK
POACHERS FISHING BAIT AT KN REALLY SUCK


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

I know how you feel. This is what I would do,is get into my truck and drove somewhere and called DNR and told them what I saw and describe the person and what he put it in. I know you had your son with you, but at least let someone know. just my .02.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Did they speak Spainish or Korean/Chinesse.


----------



## PJDSR (Apr 2, 2002)

*Bust Them!!*

Call MD DNR at: 1-877-224-7229 and report it. Even after the fact, if you give the fish cops whatever info you have, they'll be better prepared to bust the poachers. 

Those guys are stealing from you and me and your son and mine. Bust 'em!


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*To stop these guys there are two steps you need to take.*

First call the DNR poacher hotline @ 1-800-635-6124 Keep in mind said poachers must be on location with fish in possession, *this is a must!*

Second call the Queen Ann's Sheriffs dept @ (410) 758-0770 ~ (410) 778-7908 They can and will hold said poachers until the DNR arrives. ....Hat


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*What Hat Said*

Definately call the sheriff's office!

We had this problem in the spring at the Peake when a bunch of us saw a guy keep a nice rock during the C/R season. Orest called the DNR but there was only one cop coveirng 3 counties.

I spoke to the DNR cop once he showed up, but it was too late. He said to call the police and get a tag # if you can, they may be able to follow up. 

Leave it to a few to ruin it for the rest of us!


----------



## Timberfish (May 4, 2004)

*Can you say Cell phone!*

This is why I carry my cell phone... I see something like that I have the DNR Poacher Hotline programmed in and call right away. Maybe if more people knew there are people like me out there willing to call in with thier cells they will cut back... I did it with a guy in Cambridge one day about a year ago and he actully got busted with about 20 undersize rock... They aren't always able to respond immediately, but the eventually will. So, if you have a cell phone, program that number in and dial in those poachers... It is a real shame there are still people out there willing to risk it for a few tiny fish...


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*Poachers hotline*

is installed in the phone now.  

My son actually asked me if I was going to turn them in. 

I know some of you guys know how it is when you used to call informants rats  I used to be on the otherside of the lawmakers except I have always respected the laws of the "nature police". My dad would have kicked my azz if I ever poached. Aint it funny how as you grow older you have a better defined sense of right and wrong? Think about it.....I don't even indulge in....ahhhhh never mind  

Just needed some of the folks I respect to chime in and say it's okay to rat and how to do it. I'll be honest, I never really thought about it!! I guess hanging out with you guys has ...snifff.....changed me....

BIGJEFF...I know what you are saying man, but we need to chill out on those stereo types. Some folks try to feed their family. I know my dad would stay out for days riding the head-boats.....LOL....to fill the freezer. Some of the folks who didn't know would have swore he was doing something illegal. Come to think of it, I guess selling fish five for a dollar might have been illegal


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*You are right.......*

Poachers do suck.    I deal with them on a regular basis. Not so much fishin but especially during huntin season. It's scumbags like that keep the cost of licenses, permits etc going up. I would definitely drop a dime in a heart beat. It's hard to follow the rules. I understand about feeding your family. I have a friend of mine who does the same thing he fishes and he hunts to provide food for his family. Don't worry about being called a rat, you are saving the future of time honored instituion that has been passed down from father to son.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*I remember that Jeff*

Clyde's cousin Vince was there also.

BR were not in school any more, rat their a** to the DNR. You be the cool one now, if you ratted on a poacher.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

I'll chime in too.

Turn them in Bro Rad. I've got DNR on my cell and have used it on a few occasions. Get out of earshot of the offenders first, then bust them.
.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

I know what you mean Rad;I must of been around them IRI A$$HO(=s too much;It has nothing to do with that.I hate poachers PERIOD;and I have seen them in all Shapes,Sizes ,and Colors.In fact some ******* PICES OF $h*+ gave me a hard time Monday of last week;Bluesman saw it too.I was wading in the water;two guys started throwing thier lines every which way and could care less about the fact that I was fishing too.They almost put a hook in my arm on their first cast and they told me to get out of the way a little;so I moved two feet or mor over to give them some room.Then they kep casting right on top of my line;I got tangled with them;they started giving me a bad attitude.I TOLD THEM to STOP REELING IN so I could get them untangled;they gave me more of a bad attitude.THEy SAID they didn't want to get snagged ;I got them untangled told them to reel in but they didn't get back thier rig;I don't know if they cut the line to start trubble or if they where snagged or what?They said that was the only lure they had so I was looking for it in the water;I couldn't find it and they left.These guys wanted to fight me SO BAD but I didn't stoop down to thier level.It seems like Kent Narrows is starting to get a North Beach Fishing Pier Reputation.  :--|


----------



## MDFisher (Oct 12, 2004)

Yeah poachers suck. I keep DNR numbers for MD / DE in my phone along with coast guard and such.



BigJeff823 said:


> It seems like Kent Narrows is starting to get a North Beach Fishing Pier Reputation.  :--|


As for that, well the spot has been advertised a ton on here and to a lesser degree other boards. So any idiot with a modem and basic knowledge of Google can find it.


----------



## ABluesman (Mar 28, 2005)

*DNR at the Narrows*

Yea Big Jeff, those two guys that came up and started the hassle with you were really trying to get a rumble started. Don't worry, if something broke out, I was there and had your back and my cell to call the DNR and the Sherrif if they got nasty.

This has by far been my worst year at the Narrows for running into these types. I had that problem with the 5 in the boat a few weeks ago pulling up and anchoring right in front of my casting area and then yelling obscenities at me and telling me tough #[email protected]% -go get a boat. I was a millisecond from calling the DNR and told them so -- then I wound up accidentally wrapping a 1 oz. around their prop when they finally decided to pull out and then dangerously pulled in between several other boats and started a ruckus there. Someone told me that by law they must be a certain distance away from piers and bulkheads. If that is so, does anyone know of this law and what the distance is??? If that is the case, I would like to see it posted at the launch and also on the bridge pilings.

Well anyway, I have been avoiding the Narrows the past week or so because I fish for pleasure, not hassles. The Narrows needs a good cleanup and some tighter enforcement on both boat operators and poachers. The DNR needs to not focus so much on the "midnight rule" --a lot of poachers do it well before midnight and there are also some that don't even come out there until 1:30 or 2 am. I have had times when I swung by there coming back from the Tank just to see and to my surprise there are always 2 or 3 cars there. I guess they are fishing for perch??? LOL


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Sorry ABluesman, what you heard is not true.*



ABluesman said:


> Someone told me that by law they must be a certain distance away from piers and bulkheads. If that is so, does anyone know of this law and what the distance is???


In fact unless otherwise posted and clearly marked. A boat has right of way on any and all navigable waterways in the US and Canada.

Some big fishing piers and most swimming areas are marked by buoys but thats about it. Shore fishermen need to keep this in mind. If push comes to shove, from a legal aspect the shore fisherman will lose. This is one reason we are loseing some shore access. It's a drag but thats the way it is.

The thing is, all it takes is a little common courtesy on both sides and theres no problem!  .....Hat


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

At Indian River Inlet theres a sighn saying how your not soposed to cast into the channel to allow the boats to go threw;But I will cast into the Cannel if the fish are there and I get more fish if I do that.Its all give and take I guess?


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

what would happen if a boater or jet skier gets injured by the flying lead or by getting tangled by a line?(especially braided one)


----------



## 1fishinmusician (Jun 8, 2005)

I agree with y'all on the poacher thing, turn em in! I have always abided by the laws and regs, something my Dad taught me many years ago. I see tons of em here on the Potomac, keeping undersized fish and no licenses. They usually run like rats when the authorities do show up since a large portion of them are illegal themselves. They also seem to be the worst offenders when it comes to littering also. As far as hittin boaters with lead goes, my opinion is they have much more room to fish where shorebound anglers aren't and should do so! I own a boat and always give the shore folks plenty of room when I'm out.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Agreed, now that I have a boat I always go where shore anglers are not. Give them a break. We've all been there. Same with the potters. A while back PL used to have several crab pots within easy casting distance of the pier. We complained to the DNR all the time. I have since stopped going to PL for other reasons.

As for reporting poaching ... it should be done. I was in a meticulous situation about a month ago. I was fishing a bulkhead in Somerset, a guy was on my right and several non english speaking types on the left. They were fillin' the coolers with every trout they caught (all under 13). One of the guys left as the DNR was just pulling up. The guy on my right reported them but they guy that left took all but one illegal fish! I had to go to my truck to get my license and they thought when I was there that I turned them in. Of course I was hearing things about my dog (that I bring when I can). The DNR left and it was a bit nerve racking. They finally did leave after I started catching the trout =) but the funny thing was the guy on my right got a ticket later that evening for having a 12" trout ... go figure!

Safety first ... especially if you have family with you .... but turn them POACHERS IN!

This by no means excuses them but people from many other countries have little respect for the law. Mainly because they can't trust the law in their own country. If they are fresh off the boat (you know what I mean) they will have a fear or distrust of the authorities (even if they are not here illegally). It is common place to ignore laws in those countries. My wife (filipina) was excited to learn about the fish regulations and that they actually enforce them here. In her country people still use poison and dynamite to catch fish =(


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*jet skiers...........*

Terpfan, 

What it boils down to is paying attention. I fish grassy sound pier in north wildwood on a regular basis. You can see it in the FAQ section here under where to fish. Any way there are two small marinas on both sides of the pier and the guy who owns the pier owns the marinas. Day or night unless you are blind or stupid there is no way in hell you can miss the fisherman on the pier. I use braid also, PP. The channel is clearly marked for boat and jet ski traffic. Ya just have to pay attention. As a boater yes you have the right of way how ever if ya can't see the no wake signs all over the place and the people on the pier, ya shouldn't be on the water in the first place. Also if you can't see the jet skiers and the boats ya might need glasses or contact lenses. It works both ways. Now if ya get a boater or jet skier runs over lines on purpose that's a different story. All bets are off. There some people who are like that. So they are not paying attention and if ya get el kabonged with lead or a gammi or owner up you A$$ so be it. You should watch where they are and they should watch where you are.


----------



## NONESUCH (Apr 28, 2005)

*illegal catch*

i have seen this so often from people from other parts of the world possible they do'nt have size or creel control thats why their food sources are in a depleting stages
i think you did the right thing leave them along 
remember the saying every day the bucket goes to the well one day the bottom will fall out also remember you came to drink milk no to count the cows


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I'm chiming in a little late here, but call the scumbags in. If they can't produce ID, the DNR can seize their gear. That'll stop them from fishing real fast.

And I know the guys you're talking about, Rad. Buncha' idiots that show up throwing bottom rigs and ruin it for everybody else. Guarantee you they don't have a license, either.

Even though it's after the fact, a call to DNR wouldn't hurt--tell them to step up the patrols down there.


----------



## MDFisher (Oct 12, 2004)

sand flea said:


> Even though it's after the fact, a call to DNR wouldn't hurt--tell them to step up the patrols down there.


Not a bad idea. Think I've seen an officer once in the last few months.


----------



## Armyguy (Oct 10, 2005)

BigJeff823 said:


> Did they speak Spainish or Korean/Chinesse.


What is with the "Spanish, Korean, Chinese?" remark? I suppose Russian, French, and German speak fluent English?  

And I don't think language barriers have anything to do with being stupid or selfish.... We are all equally "ignorant" in some degrees, whether you're white, black, or yellow


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

You're right--it has nothing to do with race.

But it does have everything to do with illegals and folks who don't speak English. 9 times out of 10 poachers are illegals.

So don't bust on people for their race. American citizens usually abide by the law regardless of the color of their skin. But illegals rarely abide by our laws because they don't have to.

Has anybody who witnessed this called DNR to ask them to step up patrols down there?


----------



## NONESUCH (Apr 28, 2005)

*illegal poachers*

i am happy we americans live by the the law however a congress man may be going to jail for 10 years for corruptions and bribes , we americans don't drive drunk, rape women and children,beat our wives,murder people ,rob banks , kept illegal fish , used dope , rape young boys etc we are the only perfect nation under the sun and we speak the british english , we have to stop this sterotype of people due to their backgrounds .
i have seen more illegal activities by we americans on fishing piers than people who looks like immigrants, again some of these people just don't know therefore we have to educate them in a respectful way.
i can recall about 5 years ago i was at solomon fishing , an asian gentleman caught a small croaker and kept it i went over to him politely and told him in english and signs it was too small it was illegal with little english he apologized i then gave him one of those m/ sticks he was so grateful we became good fishing neighbors since , not only that, whenever he is fishing, no body in his group can keep any under size crab or fish always remember 99% of us in the U.S are immigrants and the world is big enough for all us GODS children
ONE HEART,ONE LOVE, PEACE


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

NONESUCH You are correct. But if you were targeting me in your reply I have to say that I was merely pointing out "a fact" of my experience and not a blanket statement on non-english speaking types. It always boils down to the integrity or benign ignorance of the person/people involved no matter what nationality/ethnicity. It just so happens that over my experience the people I have seen break the laws of creel sizes and limits the majority did not claim to speak english ... well some of them did when the park ranger pulled out the handcuffs ...=) then they merely said they did not know about the size and creel limits. I am not bashing immigrants (legal immigrants that is) ... I married one ... until 6 months ago she was still an immigrant. I am merely speaking from what I have witnessed. Maybe there were others on the piers with me that were breaking the laws but were more quiet in there approach. Most of the people I have witnessed were being blatent ... usually over intoxicated. I usually don't go prying into other peoples business. 

As far as comments on lawlessness in other countries I'll leave that research up to the readers. Put it this way, in many parts of the world a police officer is not your friend whether you broke the law or not. We should feel lucky that although not perfect we have a decent law enforcement system that we can at least turn to for help. Again I am speaking out of experience and the knowlege/ first hand experiences of others ... my wife included. 

Poachers are poachers. We could all go on and on about is it right to poach if you are in desparate need of food (or other dire circumstances) but here I believe we are just talking about people with no respect for others or the resources they covet ... no matter what/who they are be they immigrant, citizen, politician etc.

nuff said now can we turn these poachers in already!

I just wonder if the guy (american) fishing next to me was trying to pull a fast one on the DNR when he told on the other group and then after the DNR left proceeded to keep an illegal trout?


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Reiterating here: forget race. The vast majority of Americans obey our laws, regardless of the color of their skin.

But what you cannot ignore is that illegals break the law right and left.

If you hold citizenship and speak English, you are accountable. You can be called into court if you break the law: white, black, brown, whatever. (I like fishing with the Asian Connection. Those boys are crazy  )

But we're not talking about our fellow countrymen. We're talking about people who do not abide by our laws and do not speak our language. And to hell with them.


----------



## Armyguy (Oct 10, 2005)

How about if a native american breaks the law and he doesn't speak english? j/k..  

lets all just move on and talk about fishing..


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Since when is ignorance a valid excuse? Some people have to learn the hardway...becuase we live by the rule of law. I know I have learned the hardway in the past.


----------



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

*Well Said Sandflea*

I WAS WONDERING MYSELF ABOUT THE "CHINESE, KOREAN, HISPANIC " ISSUE MYSELF.LIKE ONLY THESE GROUPS BREAK THE LAW AND TRASH UP AREAS. LET ME TELL YOU AT ANY GIVEN TIME I SEE "AMERICANS " WHO SPEAK ENGLISH DOING THE SAME IF NOT WORSE. LETS ALL REMEMBER AT ONE TIME YOUR FAMILY TREE HAD IMMIGRANTS AS WELL. THE ONLTY TRUE AMERICANS ARE THE NATIVE AMERICANS WE STOLE THIS COUNTRY FROM.  AND YEAH IT MIGHT HURT SOME FEELINGS BUT THE TRUTH HURTS. ANYWAY LETS ALL GET ALONG AND ENJOY THE HOLIDAYS AND PREPARE FOR NEXT YEARS SEASON. EVERYONE HAVE A BLESSED XMAS AND NEW YEAR.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

sand flea said:


> Reiterating here: forget race. The vast majority of Americans obey our laws, regardless of the color of their skin.
> 
> But what you cannot ignore is that illegals break the law right and left.
> 
> ...




i used to fish all those areas... i agree completely. people who break laws, are bg's regardless of origin. i unfortunately do know what the asian sterotype is, hell mostly because i stereotype them the same way, but its a cultural thing for most of the immigrant class, they're not used to having a fishery that actually produces food! and they in their minds cannot just waste the food. seems silly, but its a cultural thing. geez i know one of the things that irks me is when a group of asians come fish right next to me! but then again if i had a dollar for every black, white, hispanic that i saw keep an illegal fish, hell it all evens out i guess, some people just don't care, all i gotta say is

The only thing neccessary for evil to triumph is good men to do nothing


----------



## 1fishinmusician (Jun 8, 2005)

I agree with y'all on a lot of the above however I was just callin it as I've seen it. As far as the, "Native American" thing goes, I believe that term is way wrong. I believe that if you were born in this country you are a, "Native American" no matter what color, race, creed, you are. I think the proper term for those people that were originally here, i.e. the American Indians should be referred to as, "Aboriginal Americans". Enough said from me now y'all have a wonderful holiday


----------



## big and tasty (Jun 14, 2005)

NKTG,

I take offense to your comment about being irked when a group of asians fish next to you. I hope you run your mouth off to me if I were ever to be lucky enough to be stationed next to you. I'll give you a real reason to be upset when asians are fishing next to you.


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*Big and Tasty*

I believe the guy you are talking about is asian...

Dude lighten up!


----------



## jerseysalt (Jul 8, 2005)

*wow*

ok guys the regs.......obey them...JS


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Roflmao,*

NTKG = Neil the Korean guy.  Open mouth insert foot! .....Hat


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Hat80 said:


> NTKG = Neil the Korean guy.  Open mouth insert foot! .....Hat


Yup. Was thinking the same thing. 
   
.


----------



## INDIO (Jul 10, 2002)

let me hijack this one for a bit .
how about pre cabin fever.nothing better than misery.
just shut up and fish , get along and teach
the young ones about taking care of our natural resources.in the long run you can only hope we all dont destroy this planet . 

what about peace on earth and good will to all . each one needs to take care of your own home before pointing .


----------



## Armyguy (Oct 10, 2005)

Two words: Ethnocentrism vs Cultural Relativism. 

Let's talk about fish. 

I used a Fishbite Clam, and Mackerels in California loves them.... I was catching two at a time on my rigs... I think i caught about 15 with just one piece of Clam Fishbites... I kept 2 big ones for my mom. I also caught Rock Cod, Sculpin and Sanddab (looks like flounder/halibut) with Fishbites Bloodworm... The Fishbites Crab did not work at all in the pacific ocean... I guess Crabs are only good for stripers..


----------



## big and tasty (Jun 14, 2005)

*Apologies*

Forum members,

Agreed, I shouldn't have posted while I was still angry. For that, I apologize to those who responded to my post with dignity and class.

Have a good day.


----------



## NONESUCH (Apr 28, 2005)

*illegal fish*

SAND FLEA , i am not attaching you personally ,all i am saying whenever we came across these people lets educate them on the basic fishing correctness as we know them to be in our system of sport , i am of those people who believes anybody who wants to live in this beautiful U.S.A must learn the basic ENGLISH to communicate, and i strongly believes CONGRESS should en'act laws outdating all other languages at the work and public places , recently my company wants us to lean spanish because this will generates more business i said hell no they are the ones to learn english i am not living in spain
Some of these people who professed they don't speak english most of the time they are only trying to get away with things 
Sometime ago i took a guy to do some work around the home before he could not speak english but when a ran a test on him by short change him by $20 he spoke perfect english ,another one hit my truck who could not speak english but when the police came immediately he learned english


----------



## NONESUCH (Apr 28, 2005)

*Cygnus-x1*

I support your unbias and intellectual contributions to this debate


----------



## NONESUCH (Apr 28, 2005)

*Cygnus-xi*

T Support Your Unbias And Intellectual Contributions To This Debate


----------



## Armyguy (Oct 10, 2005)

Now, that is a good example of being "Ethnocentric" 

haha... he said intellectual and unbias contribution... now, thats funny


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

NONESUCH said:


> SAND FLEA , i am not attaching you personally ,all i am saying whenever we came across these people lets educate them on the basic fishing correctness as we know them to be in our system of sport , i am of those people who believes anybody who wants to live in this beautiful U.S.A must learn the basic ENGLISH to communicate, and i strongly believes CONGRESS should en'act laws outdating all other languages at the work and public places , recently my company wants us to lean spanish because this will generates more business i said hell no they are the ones to learn english i am not living in spain
> Some of these people who professed they don't speak english most of the time they are only trying to get away with things
> Sometime ago i took a guy to do some work around the home before he could not speak english but when a ran a test on him by short change him by $20 he spoke perfect english ,another one hit my truck who could not speak english but when the police came immediately he learned english


you sound angry for no reason.... you want all this stuff and learn english this and that, and you live in a state that doesnt trust thier citizens to carry concealed weapons?!?! if you ask me what that has to do with anything(end convo there). living and supporting a state like MD and then meanwhile making comments like that is well.... well basic english is great, but you act like every white guy you meet can speak perfect english, ive met many fishing that obviously never did the high school thing. i'll willing to risk a LOT of money that says this ***** typing this post can speak, write, better english than you and is better educated. But this country will see "neil the korean guy" for life, never neil the american first, so you should kinda not be so crazy idealistic bud. this is life, not some place where one change will spark an awakening, thats not the America we live in anymore bud.. 

after a car accident where you say someone hit you, i wouldnt say a damn thing to you either, its the SMART thing to do. 

if it wasnt for the immigrants and migrant workers, many of the little things you enjoy would be much more expensive. do you as a white male want to work in whatever state for 2 bucks picking blueberries? would you, no most of the country prefers welfare to working anyway. 

if your buisness asked you to learn spanish to better serve your clients(if its actually a buisness not retail, retail probably was if you are in the position to tell your boss HELL NO) you should have already taken that initiative bc IT WOULD MAKE YOU AND YOUR COMPANY LEARN MORE MONEY. its money, never personal. you kidding me? if i could increase my client base and increase my personal gains by learning spanish i would never think of saying HELL NO, i would make that money. its that work ethic, that has scaled back america. you think for some reason that you and your own way is so important, that you have some right to tell your boss no.(then you'd be the boss, but remember, your not) hey bud, wake up if you have a boss you like most people in any industry are replaceable. the sad thing is i agree that people should learn english and well my personal beliefs are different than what i believe we should do as a country and dood, what you said just... i dunno says alot about ya i guess 


oh by the way that spanish is not what they speak in Spain, go read a BOOK bud. 


outlaw speaking other languages, is it rude, if its terribly loud hell yes, if its loud english is rude. outlaw it? you must just not be all there dood, you want a trooper or some LEO stationed at every MCD's watching for latinos?  what do you suggest we do? a first time violater can be issued a fine. anyone with 3 or more violations faces jail time... so great now we can add more cases to an already overloaded justice system.... GREAT. "that guy with the sawed off was not guilty, but that damn korean who was talkin to him... we sure showed him!"

anyway im rambling, but i guess im getting at that this is america you are entitled to think anything you want to think, but i have the right to tell you different. gotta love this country eh bud?


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

big and tasty said:


> NKTG,
> 
> I take offense to your comment about being irked when a group of asians fish next to you. I hope you run your mouth off to me if I were ever to be lucky enough to be stationed next to you. I'll give you a real reason to be upset when asians are fishing next to you.




no apology for me? the KOREAN guy? if you dont agree with me asian engineer, you dont fish much up in md do ya? but you do bc you fish sp and metapeake. you telling me youve seen many koreans throw fish back? im not saying that koreans make up the majority of poachers, im sayin koreans/asians are generally fhb's just differently than i am, and apparently you are too. thats great. im sorry your gonna have to choke me out if we ever meet. i grew up as an asian kid in nova i may have learned in my youth how not to get choked out, but hey just so ya know, asian or not, i stand by that post. and the 3 other points i made behind them. humility and the ability to admit flaw regardless detached from your emotions is a good quality bud. you think i feel proud to post to a mostly caucASAIN board that i feel as though my own people bother me while im fishin? you think i want to make people think even worse of the laundromat owner or the shop keeper? you think that when people see me they think hey, that kid can probably outfish the hell out of me or are they thinking this damn kid is goin to keep every spot and dink rock he catches......... well i cant in good faith give you reason why he shouldnt. but hey like i said its a cultural thing but you dont wanna read that far down the post.

been here since june with seven posts, and more than half of them are how much you dont like a park ranger or dont like me, well you oviously check the site enough you should have known. instead of lurking maybe you could become part of this board and contribute and you could find out that NTKG was a name given to me by another fisherman on this board... it was easier for caucasian folk to pronounce than HANGUKNAMJA.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

If ya'll will go back and read the thread a little more carefully, I think you might realize you're on the same page. big & tasty's post, for instance, kind of gave me the impression that he's actually an Asian dude and was getting irked about people busting on others because they were Asian.

See, this is what happens when race becomes an issue. Each and every one of us gets defensive and thumps our chests, makes assumptions about the person on the other end. For instance, I wouldn't be so quick to say, "do you as a white male want to work in whatever state for 2 bucks picking blueberries?" without knowing who that person is or where they come from. Just because you think somebody is an idiot doesn't mean they're necessarily white, Neil.

At the end of the day, if you pay your taxes, work hard, and abide by the law--good for you. If you break the law and poach, screw you. It just might be nice to be able to communicate with the person poaching so you can give them a friendly reminder that they're breaking the law. But if they don't speak English and get hostile--an increasingly frequent situation--that isn't possible.

This thread is done, folks. Thanks for the contributions.


----------

